# Header amavis postfix Problem



## Acronis (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo

ich bekomme einfach amavis nicht dazu die mails als Spam zu markieren! Nervt!
Der X-Virus-Scanned Tag wird angezeigt. Der Spam Tag X-Spam-Status X-Spam-Level etc werden nicht angezeigt im Header.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

paar Daten: gentoo-hardened 2.6 Kernel, postfix, courier-imap, amavis, clamav, spamassassin

/etc/postfix/main.cf

```
content_filter = smtp-amavis:127.0.0.1:10024
mydomain = gentoo.***.org
```

/etc/postfix/master.cf

```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       50       smtpd
        -o content_filter=smtp-amavis:127.0.0.1:10024

smtp-amavis unix -      -       y       -       2  smtp
    -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
    -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
    -o disable_dns_lookups=yes
    -o max_use=20

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n  -       n       -       -  smtpd
    -o content_filter=
    -o local_recipient_maps=
    -o relay_recipient_maps=
    -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
    -o smtpd_delay_reject=no
    -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
    -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
    -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
    -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
    -o mynetworks_style=host
    -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
    -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
    -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0
    -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001
    -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000
    -o smtpd_client_connection_count_limit=0
    -o smtpd_client_connection_rate_limit=0
    -o receive_override_options=no_header_body_checks,no_unknown_recipient_checks
```

/etc/amavid.conf

```
$mydomain = 'gentoo.croonix.org';
$final_virus_destiny      = D_DISCARD; 
$final_banned_destiny     = D_BOUNCE;  
$final_spam_destiny       = D_PASS;   
$final_bad_header_destiny = D_PASS; 
$warnvirussender = 1;   
$warnspamsender = 1;   
$warnbannedsender = 1;  
$warnbadhsender = 1;   
$X_HEADER_TAG = 'X-Virus-Scanned';
$X_HEADER_LINE = "by $myproduct_name using ClamAV at $mydomain";
$remove_existing_x_scanned_headers = 0;
$remove_existing_spam_headers = 0;
$sa_local_tests_only = 0; 
$sa_auto_whitelist = 1; 
$sa_mail_body_size_limit = 200*1024; 
$sa_tag_level_deflt  = -999; 
$sa_tag2_level_deflt = 2.5;
$sa_kill_level_deflt = 20.0; 
$sa_dsn_cutoff_level = undef;  
$sa_spam_subject_tag = '***SPAM*** ';
$sa_spam_modifies_subj = 1;
$sa_spam_level_char = '*'; 
$sa_spam_report_header = 1; 
$first_infected_stops_scan = 1; 
@local_domains_maps = ( [".$mydomain", "gentoo.***.org", ".***.org", "localhost", "***.org",  "serverkompetenz.net", ".serverkompetenz.net", "h***.serverkompetenz.net"] );
```

Ich hab folgendes auskommentiert dann funktionierte wenigstens der X-Virus-Scanned Tag


```
#@bypass_spam_checks_maps = (1);
#@bypass_virus_checks_acl = qw( . );
```


Ich bin mit den Nerven am Ende ich komm einfach nicht drauf was noch falsch sein könnte...

Bitte helft mir....


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Juli 2005)

Nabend,

amavisd-new in Kombination mit spamassassin hat mich auch schon fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Es ist leider nicht möglich, einen ausführlichen SA-Report in die Emails zu bekommen.

Wie wird SA bei dir aufgerufen, d.h. sind die Standard-Pfade gewählt oder hast du spamd laufen? Ich würde gucken, ob die Verknüpfung von amavis zu SpamAssassin funktionstüchtig ist.


----------



## Acronis (9. Juli 2005)

Hi 

THX erstmal...

also bin ich nicht ganz alleine mit diesem Problem...

Ich hab aber folgendes gefunden in der amavisd.log... vielleicht hilft das mit zur Diagnose:


```
headers CLUSTERING: NEW CLUSTER <web1p1@****>: hits=2.42, tag=1, tag2=0, subj=0, subj_u=0, local=1, bl=, s=
header: X-Virus-Scanned: by amavisd-new using ClamAV at ****\n
header: X-Spam-Status: No, hits=2.42 tagged_above=-999 required=2.5 tests=[AWL=-0.704,\n DRUGS_ERECTILE=1, DRUG_ED_CAPS=1.535, FORGED_RCVD_HELO=0.05,\n UPPERCASE_75_100=0.539]\n
header: X-Spam-Level: **\n
headers CLUSTERING: done all 1 recips in one go
SPAM-TAG, <andre@***> -> <web1p1@****>, No, hits=2.42 tagged_above=-999 required=2.5 tests=[AWL=-0.704, DRUGS_ERECTILE=1, DRUG_ED_CAPS=1.535, FORGED_RCVD_HELO=0.05, UPPERCASE_75_100=0.539]
```


Also werden die TAG's nur in den header geschrieben wenn die Points über 2.5 sind? Aber normal müsste doch auch so die Tags vorhanden sein...



> Wie wird SA bei dir aufgerufen, d.h. sind die Standard-Pfade gewählt oder hast du spamd laufen? Ich würde gucken, ob die Verknüpfung von amavis zu SpamAssassin funktionstüchtig ist.



Erklärt sich ja mit dem Log...


----------

